# mehrere Nutzer gleichzeitig - via RPC?



## deusfalsus (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auf einem WinXPpro Pc ist eine best. Anwendung installiert, die ich mehreren Nutzern im Netz zugänglich machen will. Eine mehrfache lokale Installation geht nicht.
Wenn ich per Remotedesktopverbindung anmelde, fliegt der lokal angemeldete Nutzer raus. Läßt sich das vermeiden?

Anders gefragt: Wie kann ich eine Anwendung für mehrere Anwender im Netz gleichzeitig zugänglich machen? Gib es eine Art Terminal Server als Freeware? Geht das mit einem normalen WinXP überhaupt?

Grüße.


----------



## MCrookieDe (24. Februar 2007)

Such mal in Google nach "Concurrent Sessions".
Da findest du Anleitungen, wie du mit einem kleinen Patch, 2 gleichzeige RDP Sessions auf einem XP Prof Rechner realisieren kannst. Ein Dritter könnte sich "lokal" anmelden, wobei man das z.b. über VNC auch aus der Ferne machen könnte.

Von ner Freeware die aus einem XP Rechner ein Application Server macht hab ich noch nix gehört. Glaube ich auch nicht dran, den M$ möchte doch gern Windows 2003 Server verkaufen


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (24. Februar 2007)

Es gibt einen Patch für Windows... in den früheren SP2 für XP war es möglich mehrere Verbindungen aufzubauen.. aber in der Finalversion des SP2 gab es diese "Feature" net mehr..

Den Patch bekommst du hier
http://sala.pri.ee/Termiserv_XPSP2_i386_1.0.exe

MFG


----------



## deusfalsus (25. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Tipps, werd ich nächste Woche mal ausprobieren. Grüße


----------



## AndreG (25. Februar 2007)

Moin,

Einfacher wäre es, du bedienst dich eines Remote-Tools ala VNC oder ähnlichem. Damit sind meist eine hohe Anzahl von gleichzeitigen Sessions möglich.

Mfg Andre


----------

